# Probleme bei ISDN-Konfiguration.

## Melchior

Hallo Forum

ich hab ein ziehmliches Problem bei meiner ISDN-Konfiguration.

Mein System:

Athlon XP @2200Mhz

Nforce2

Elsa Microlink ISDN PCI

Kernel: 

erst orginal Gentoo-source 2.4.20-r5 der CD (portage-tree vom 31.07.2003). Danach genkernel auch mit vanilla 2.4.22 getestet.

Habe die 2 Gentoo 1.4 Athlon-XP CDs gesaugt und alles installiert nach der Anleitung. Bei der Einrichtung von KDE und Gnome fehlen allerdings Pakete und so bricht er immer irgenwann(1-10 Packete) ab. Emerge will sich die dann aus dem Netz saugen. Daher muss ich unbedingt ISDN zum laufen bekommen, da ich keine DSL etc habe. Als Provider habe ich Arcor-Spar Tarif gewählt=CallbyCall.

Hab dann hier viel im Forum gelesen und ähnliche Probs gehabt. Am Ende habe ich mich an die englische How-to-ISDN Anleitung gehalten. -> 

z.B. ISDN4k-utils, pciutils,chap/pap-secrets angepasst installiert und die ganzen Scripte(ausführbar) angelegt:

```

isdn-setup:

#!/bin/bash

MYMSN=zensiert

REMMSN=0192076

/sbin/isdnctrl verbose 3

/sbin/isdnctrl system on

/sbin/isdnctrl addif ippp0

/sbin/isdnctrl eaz ippp0 $MYMSN

/sbin/isdnctrl l2_prot ippp0 hdlc

/sbin/isdnctrl l3_prot ippp0 trans

/sbin/isdnctrl encap ippp0 syncppp

/sbin/isdnctrl dialmod ippp0 auto

/sbin/isdnctrl addphone ippp0 out $REMMSN

/sbin/isdnctrl huptimeout ippp0 10

/sbin/isdnctrl dialmax ippp0 20

/sbin/ipppd user $MYUSER remotename $REMNAME \

defaultroute   \

name $MYUSER   \

debug          \

-detach        \

mru 1500       \

mtu 1500       \

lcp-restart 1  \

/dev/ippp0 &

```

```

isdn-initialise:

#!/bin/bash

MYUSER=arcor-spar

REMNAME=Arcor

REMMSN=0192076

MYIP=127.0.0.0

/sbin/ifconfig ippp0 $MYIP pointopoint

/sbin/ifconfig ippp0 -arp -broadcast

/sbin/route add $MYIP ippp0

/sbin/route add default netmask 0 ippp0

traffic goes to ippp0

/sbin/ipppd user $MYUSER remotename $REMNAME defaultroute

```

```

isdnlog-init:

#!/bin/bash

isdnlog -sS -v1 -w10 -m0x17d7 -10x3d7 -C /dev/console -D /dev/isdnctrl

```

Wenn ich nun mir die boot-msg ansehe:

```

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner scanner.c: 0.4.13:USB Scanner Driver

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner ISDN subsystem Rev: 1.1.4.1/1.1.4.1/1.1.4.1/1.1.4.1/none/1.1.4.1 loaded

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner HiSax: Linux Driver for passive ISDN cards

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner HiSax: Version 3.5 (module)

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner HiSax: Layer1 Revision 1.1.4.1

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner HiSax: Layer2 Revision 1.1.4.1

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner HiSax: TeiMgr Revision 1.1.4.1

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner HiSax: Layer3 Revision 1.1.4.1

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner HiSax: LinkLayer Revision 1.1.4.1

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner HiSax: Approval certification failed because of

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner HiSax: unauthorized source code changes

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner ohci1394: $Rev: 1010 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:0d.0 to 64

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner ohci1394_0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[5]  MMIO=[ee084000-ee0847ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner ohci1394_0: SelfID received outside of bus reset sequence

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 22:38:53 Dec  3 2003

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:06.0 to 64

```

Hier fehlt anscheinend die Meldung wie Card 1 Protocol EDSS1, 2 channels added usw.

Ich gucke ob Hisax da ist. 

lsmod gibt das aus:

```

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: GF 

i810_audio             24616   0  (unused)

ac97_codec             13576   0  [i810_audio]

soundcore               3876   2  [i810_audio]

ohci1394               25896   0  (unused)

ieee1394               47460   0  [ohci1394]

hisax                 507076   0  (unused)

isa-pnp                32036   0  [hisax]

isdn                  105600   0  [hisax]

slhc                    5440   0  [isdn]

scanner                10680   0  (unused)

printer                 7488   0  (unused)

fat                    32408   0  (autoclean) (unused)

nls_iso8859-1           2844   2  (autoclean)

ntfs                   53824   2  (autoclean)

usb-storage            69244   0  (unused)

hid                    15284   0  (unused)

usb-ohci               18880   0  (unused)

ehci-hcd               17440   0  (unused)

usbcore                62752   1  [scanner printer usb-storage hid usb-ohci ehci-hcd]

```

Weiss nicht ob es so richtig sein muss!? In meinen Augen siehts ganz gut aus.

Der Befehl "modprobe hisax type=18 protocol=2 id=Elsa-Mirkolink" ändert auch nix, wird aber anscheinend ohne Fehler durchgeführt.

Er findet anscheinend isdnctrl-device nicht, weil wahrscheinlich irgendwas mit dem Hisax-Treiber nicht klappt.

Wenn ich nun isdn-setup starte kommt, das er kein isdnctrl-device findet oder es nicht öffnen kann, danach eine Meldung mit keiner Unterstützung kernel ppp. Allerdings ist der Kernel laut vielen Anleitungen so richtig.

Die Fehlermeldung konnte ich nicht in eine Datei ausgebenlassen, sonst hätte ich sie hier nich gepostet. 

Kann mir jemand dabei helfen, sonst komme ich mit der gesamten Installtion nicht weiter. Sitzte bestimmt schon seit 5h vorm ISDN-Problem und hab alle Scripte die im Netz zu finden waren getestet.

THX

PS: ist meine erste fortgeschrittenen Gentoo-Installtion, davor Suse 7-8.2

[/code]

----------

## Marlo

Sieht doch alles in ordnung bei dir aus !

 *Quote:*   

>  id=Elsa-Mirkolink

 

Das kannste mal raus lassen.

```
modprobe hisax type=18 protocol=2
```

reicht völlig aus. Alternativ diese obige zeile in die etc/modules.autoload eintragen.

Mach mal drei mal die bash auf. In die erste gibts du ein:

```
imon
```

in die zweite:

```
tail -f /var/log/messages
```

in die dritte:

```
ipppd

isdnctrl dial ippp0
```

Und das Ergebnis bitte posten.

----------

## Melchior

Hi

Danke für die Hilfe!

Ich teste es gleich mal.

MFG

----------

## Melchior

Hallo Marlboro

```
modprobe hisax type=18 protocol=2
```

Wenn ich das mache kommt da eine Meldung oder wird nix angezeigt? Bei mir kommt nix, keine Fehler etc. 

```
imon
```

Wenn ich das mache kommt blaues Fenster, ich sehe im Hintergrund noch die Konsole. Scheint fehlerhaft zu sein.

```
tail -f /var/log/messages
```

mehrmals "modprobe: Can't locate module"

```
ipppd 
```

"Sorry-this system lacks PPP kernel support.....at least ippp0 device." -> Im Kernel ist aber eigentlich alles an mit ISDN.

```

isdnctrl dial ippp0
```

"Can't open /dev/isdnctrl or /dev/isdn/isdnctrl: no device"

Wahrscheinlich wird die Elsa-Karte gar nicht geladen?

MFG

----------

## Marlo

hi,

irgendwas funst nicht. Entweder mein provider hat schwierigkeiten oder der server vom forum. Jedenfalls braucht ich im moment min 4 anläufe, um ins forum zu kommen.

Nur noch mal zu meinem verständnis. Wie kommste jetzt ins inet und wie machste die gentoo installation, über chroot oder wie?

Die isdn parameter sind O.K. Es gibt meines erachtens keinen veränderungsbedarf. Zu deinen Fragen:

1. bei imon erscheint ein bild in etwa so:

```
iMON 2.2                  Last Update: 2003-12-04 22:14:23 ?

?                                                            ?

? Nr. LineID       Status    Phone Number                Usa ?

? ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ?

?  0  HiSax        Online    01234987654                 Net ?

?  1  HiSax        Offline                                   ?

?  2                                                         ?

?  3

```

Ersten kann man erkennen, dass HiSax da ist, welcher status und mit mit welcher telefonnummer man den provider zu erreichen versucht. Erhälts du diese bild nicht, sprich, du siehst noch nicht mal "HiSax", is was faul im staate dänemark.

Tail -f /var/log/messages zeigt die log-meldungen an. Bei "modprobe: Can't locate module" scheint mir deine vermutung richtig zu sein, dass das device nicht da ist.

Hmm,

überprüfe das bitte mal mit

```

mknod /dev/ippp0 c 45 128
```

Sollte es positiv sein, gibste ein

```
ifconfig ippp0 0.0.0.0

route add default ippp0

ipppd

isdnctrl dial ippp0
```

Erhältst du danach keine verbindung, schaue in die log meldung und greifst dein Handy, schalte im Handy die Rufnummerübertragung ein und wählst deine festnummer an. Erhälst du in der logmeldung deine nummer - gut. Wenn nicht - auch gut. Dann weiste eben, alles was mit isdn zu tun hat nicht nur unmergen, sondern wirklich löschen. Danach wieder emergen, neu aufsetzen, und  ---- vorher ---- noch ne paar docus lesen. 

Z.B.

```
http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=104295&highlight=isdn
```

und den darin enthaltenen links. Tipp zu den docus. Die sind alle toll. Halte dich von den aufgeblasenen --- bis in alle ewigkeit etc. --- fern. In pap und chap nicht die leertaste benutzen, sondern tab.

Erhälst du deine nummer, reden wir weiter; wenn das forum funst. Jedenfals hab ich so fast ne stunde gebraucht, um das hier los zu werden.

Viel Glück

----------

## Melchior

Hi

ich werde es mal mit deinen Vorschlägen testen. Dieses Bild von iMON hatte ich nicht, bei mir kam nur ein blaues Rahmenfenster und man sah durch das blau paar Fehlermeldungen auf der Konsole. Es war auch schwer das wieder zu canceln.

Ich sehe da keine Kanäle oder so. Davor hatte ich SuSE 8.2 und da ging Internet immer mit Yast usw. Wenn ich nach PCI-Karten scannen lasse (mit pci-utils) wird meine Elsakarte allerdings angezeigt. Sie taucht nur nirgends bei Hisax auf.

Ich bin mit WinXP drin, hab Lilo installiert.

MFG

----------

## Melchior

Hallo

bis jetzt konnte ich das Problem immer noch nicht lösen. In einem Forum habe ich dann bei dem User Christian Heller das gleiche Problem unter Debion 3.0 gefunden.

http://schwarz.thueday.de/pipermail/tlug_allgemein/2002-September/005667.html

Als eine Meldung auf dieses Problem gab ein User dann dieses:

 *Quote:*   

> Wir hatten unter Linux mal das nicht zu lösende Problem, daß eine 
> 
> Elsa-ISDN-Karte vom Bios den falschen Port-Adressbereich auf dem PCI-Bus 
> 
> zugeteilt bekam. Das ließ sich auch nicht mit pciset lösen - das 
> ...

 

```

mittelerde:~# isdnctrl dial ippp0

Can't open /dev/isdnctrl or /dev/isdn/isdnctrl: No such device

mittelerde:~# /etc/init.d/isdnutils restart

Restarting ISDN services:/dev/isdnctrl: No such device

mittelerde:~# route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

mittelerde:~# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

hisax                 152512   0  (unused)

isdn                  114080   0  [hisax]

```

Hat wer eine Lösung? Ich installiere die fehlenden Teile von Gentoo zur Zeit mit Knoppix -> im Fenster Gentoo-Partition gechrootet. Da geht Internet, aber ich weiss nicht wie es weiter gehen soll.

MFG

----------

## Melchior

Hi

wenn ich lspci -vv eingebe, kommt folgende Meldung:

```

01:0b.0 Network controller: Elsa AG QuickStep 1000 (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Elsa AG QuickStep 1000

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

   Status: Cap- 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 5

   Region 0: Memory at ed010000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128]

   Region 1: I/O ports at 9000 [size=128]

   Region 3: I/O ports at 9400 [size=4]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled] [size=64K]

```

Meine Else-Karte wird also gefunden, sie wird nur nicht richtig geladen.

```

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards... 

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner isapnp: No Plug & Play device found 

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner HiSax: Linux Driver for passive ISDN cards 

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner HiSax: Version 3.5 (module) 

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner HiSax: Layer1 Revision 1.1.4.1 

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner HiSax: Layer2 Revision 1.1.4.1 

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner HiSax: TeiMgr Revision 1.1.4.1 

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner HiSax: Layer3 Revision 1.1.4.1 

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner HiSax: LinkLayer Revision 1.1.4.1 

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner HiSax: Approval certification failed because of 

Dec  3 22:50:19 meinrechner HiSax: unauthorized source code changes 

```

Was aber dann fehlt ist dieses (aus Forum kopiert)

```

Oct  1 05:53:05 smoothwall kernel: HiSax: unauthorized source code

changes

Oct  1 05:53:05 smoothwall kernel: HiSax: Card 1 Protocol EDSS1 Id=HiSax

(0)

Oct  1 05:53:05 smoothwall kernel: HiSax: Elsa driver Rev. 1.1.2.1

Oct  1 05:53:05 smoothwall kernel: Elsa: QS 1000 defined at 0x160 IRQ 11

Oct  1 05:53:05 smoothwall kernel: Elsa: timer OK; resetting card

Oct  1 05:53:05 smoothwall kernel: Elsa: ISAC version (0): 2086/2186

V1.1

Oct  1 05:53:05 smoothwall kernel: Elsa: HSCX version A: V2.1  B: V2.1

Oct  1 05:53:05 smoothwall kernel: Elsa Quickstep: IRQ 11 count 0

Oct  1 05:53:05 smoothwall kernel: Elsa Quickstep: IRQ 11 count 2

Oct  1 05:53:05 smoothwall kernel: Elsa: 13 timer tics in 110 msek

Oct  1 05:53:05 smoothwall kernel: Elsa: timer and irq OK

Oct  1 05:53:05 smoothwall kernel: HiSax: DSS1 Rev. 1.1.2.1

Oct  1 05:53:05 smoothwall kernel: HiSax: 2 channels added

Oct  1 05:53:05 smoothwall kernel: HiSax: MAX_WAITING_CALLS added

Oct  1 05:53:05 smoothwall kernel: PPP: version 2.3.7 (demand dialling)

Oct  1 05:53:05 smoothwall kernel: PPP line discipline registered.

```

Komm echt nicht weiter.

MFG

----------

